# B210 Steering



## shonuf50 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm looking for any information anyone might have regarding constructing/building/converting/adding power steering or a rack and pinion system to an early B210. This is an ex- Electromotive (Devendorf & Stareta) IMSA RS Series car that I've been running in SCCA Solo II events. Caster is just to much to handle with manual (armstrong!) recirculating ball steering box.
Any help, guidance, how-to's, recommendations, experiences would be appreciated!


----------

